# Kibble Switch Not Going So Well



## spoosrule (Feb 16, 2008)

I got my mother a seven month old Toy Poodle for her birthday a week ago. She came home from the breeder with a ziploc back of the kibble she had been being fed. My mother didn't find out the brand because she intended to switch her to EVO. A few days after she got her home Sasha started picking the EVO out of her bowl and leaving the other food. This caused her to get diarrhea and now she won't eat the kibble from the breeder, only the EVO. I suggested my mother try mixing some canned pumpkin into the EVO and she picked some up this morning to try. 

My question is should this help the situation? If so how long should we expect it to take and for how long should she feed the pumpkin? She is worried that the EVO might just be too much for her. If so what brand of kibble might be a better choice? I don't have any experience with Toy Poodles and have never had any problem with EVO and other grain free kibbles with my Standard.

Thanks in Advance, 
Melissa


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Pumpkin should help pretty quickly - if it's going to help. EVO is very high density/caloric so it may be that she needs WAY less of it than the other food. I would try reducing the amount and see if that helps. Also, sometimes the transition from crappy kibble to high quality kibble is more difficult than transitioning from high quality kibble to high quality kibble.


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Some dogs do great on EVO, some just never tolerate it. It is a rich food, so some dogs who eventually do well on it take some time to adjust. Dexter is one of those who has done well on it. But he was transitioned from Innova, so that may have been less of a jump than from other foods. (Innova is a higher carb food made by the same company.) You could also try mixing dry EVO with canned Innova (which is what I do now for some meals.) 

A friend who successfully made the switch mixed EVO with rice to ease the transition, and gradually added less rice to the mix. 

The other thing to know is that dogs need much less of a high quality kibble like EVO--your mom just may be feeding her too much, and that is causing the diarrhea. Dexter is a big standard, and he gets 2/3 of a cup twice a day with mix-ins (scrambled eggs and yogurt in the morning; home-cooked meats/veggies or canned in the evening).


----------



## spoosrule (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks. She hasn't been eating a full serving size of the EVO just a tiny bit really.


----------



## curlysmama (Oct 31, 2010)

I am not sure, but my toy eats blue buffalo kibble and does well. he gets mixed in yogurt or eggs inthe am.


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

Kodi used to eat EVO and did very well on it. I did have a bit of an issue switching him from a not so great kibble. Kodi also pulled the I'm only going to pick out the EVO pieces too! I added a spoonful of plain active culture yogurt to his food to help with the transition. He gets yogurt or pumpkin any time he has soft stools.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

It seems to me if she is just feeding a small amount then this may be a good indicator the food is too rich for the dog. OR theres something else going on. Can she call the breeder and ask what the brand was?

Pumpkin helps some dogs tummy aches - but not all and its not a resolution to a long term problem. I would feed a bland diet first either boiled chicken or hamburger and white rice for a few days and see if the diarrhea subsides. If it does then ease the dog into the new food very slowly. Obviously if the problem comes back then the kibble choice may be too much. Some dogs do better with a little grain like blue buffalo.


----------



## spoosrule (Feb 16, 2008)

Olie said:


> It seems to me if she is just feeding a small amount then this may be a good indicator the food is too rich for the dog. OR theres something else going on. Can she call the breeder and ask what the brand was?
> 
> Pumpkin helps some dogs tummy aches - but not all and its not a resolution to a long term problem. I would feed a bland diet first either boiled chicken or hamburger and white rice for a few days and see if the diarrhea subsides. If it does then ease the dog into the new food very slowly. Obviously if the problem comes back then the kibble choice may be too much. Some dogs do better with a little grain like blue buffalo.



I'm going to try to get in touch with the breeder and find out the brand. I'll cook her up some chicken and rice today. How exactly should my mom go about easing her onto the EVO after the chicken and rice?


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

spoosrule said:


> I'm going to try to get in touch with the breeder and find out the brand. I'll cook her up some chicken and rice today. How exactly should my mom go about easing her onto the EVO after the chicken and rice?


Keep some chicken and rice available adding in the kibble slowly for a few days.


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

I transitioned Penny's kibble a few times after I got her. The breeder fed Nutro, which I never really liked, so I transitioned first to Nutro Ultra and then to Chicken Soup and then Taste of the Wild. Penny pretty much did the same thing, only eating the new with each transition. The only time it upset her tummy though was the switch from Nutro Ultra to Chicken Soup. I just cooked some rice for her then. Although, she was only on Chicken Soup for a short while. She didn't really seem to like it. Loves Taste of the Wild though.


----------



## spoosrule (Feb 16, 2008)

I found out that the food from the breeder is Nature's Recipe Lamb and Rice


----------

